# Bringing the moggy 🐈 back home.



## julesanian (Dec 3, 2018)

We’ll have the cat  with us in Spain  this winter and we’ve read that , on our return, there’s no need for him to receive the tape worm  treatment that dogs  undergo. Can anyone tell me though , does the cat still need a visit to the vet for examination as to fitness to travel ?


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 3, 2018)

This is the definitive website:

Bringing your pet dog, cat or ferret to the UK - GOV.UK


----------



## julesanian (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks Chris. That looks pretty definitive! Seems too good to be true that there won’t be any fees for returning whoo hoo.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 3, 2018)

Off topic alert!

I see you have an Autosleeper Kingham ...

This is at the top of the list for my next vehicle.

Any negatives?


----------



## julesanian (Dec 3, 2018)

Funnily enough we changed it just recently if you look at the profile pic you’ll see it’s a Bailey Autograph 75-2 now. We loved the Kingham for its ability to go anywhere and fitting in supermarket marked bays, as long as there was an overhang. Liked the 32 MPG but the blown air heating was not adequate. Really loving the Aldi wet central heating on the Bailey. 

Bathroom and French bed were a little tight for us and we’re both only9 stone seven dripping wet !

PM me your mobile number if you want more info Chris.


----------



## witzend (Dec 4, 2018)

julesanian said:


> We’ll have the cat  with us in Spain  this winter
> View attachment 68827



He looks a beauty I'd not want to leave him at home either


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 4, 2018)

julesanian said:


> Funnily enough we changed it just recently if you look at the profile pic you’ll see it’s a Bailey Autograph 75-2 now. We loved the Kingham for its ability to go anywhere and fitting in supermarket marked bays, as long as there was an overhang. Liked the 32 MPG but the blown air heating was not adequate. Really loving the Aldi wet central heating on the Bailey.
> 
> Bathroom and French bed were a little tight for us and we’re both only9 stone seven dripping wet !
> 
> PM me your mobile number if you want more info Chris.



Only 9 stone,get a good feed of irish stew inya folks or youl be awah  wi the wind.:wacko:


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 6, 2018)

*Tape worm not needed for cats*

We have travelled through Europe the last few years with our Cat Zilly, tape worm is not needed. When we return she gets her chip and paperwork checked at pet reception eurotunel. The only advice we can give is make sure all numbers on pet passport and paperwork match. 
So many travel with cats now next to us are three French cats and then one on from them a Dutch cat. Only one place we couldn’t stay because they wanted Zilly on a lead. She doesn’t do leads. 

This is Zilly


----------



## peter palance (Dec 6, 2018)

*ohoh*



witzend said:


> He looks a beauty I'd not want to leave him at home either



oh dont get catty it may like you, pj


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 6, 2018)

Penny13 said:


> We have travelled through Europe the last few years with our Cat Zilly, tape worm is not needed. When we return she gets her chip and paperwork checked at pet reception eurotunel. The only advice we can give is make sure all numbers on pet passport and paperwork match.
> So many travel with cats now next to us are three French cats and then one on from them a Dutch cat. Only one place we couldn’t stay because they wanted Zilly on a lead. She doesn’t do leads.
> 
> This is Zilly
> View attachment 68861




Is that her predecessor on her right?!  :scared: :scared: :lol-053:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 6, 2018)

Penny13 said:


> We have travelled through Europe the last few years with our Cat Zilly, tape worm is not needed. When we return she gets her chip and paperwork checked at pet reception eurotunel. The only advice we can give is make sure all numbers on pet passport and paperwork match.
> So many travel with cats now next to us are three French cats and then one on from them a Dutch cat. Only one place we couldn’t stay because they wanted Zilly on a lead. She doesn’t do leads.
> 
> This is Zilly
> View attachment 68861



I take it Zilly ate all her mates food for it to end up that way?


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 6, 2018)

That’s DK the children on the campsite saw him off not Zilly


----------

